
Things I want Apple to adopt rather sooner than later - nicolascom
https://thejollyteapot.com/2020/04/11/things-i-want-apple-to-adopt-rather-sooner-than-later
======
Lio
Agree about the Safari Reader shortcut.

I think Apple’s approach to keyboard shortcuts is weak in general. One of the
things I noticed running a Linux laptop with Gnome at the same time as my MBP
was how easy it is to move windows around using the keyboard in Gnome.

No need for third party addons To do something that should be built into the
OS.

